# Bodi is home (aka..Starborn Cosmic/Tucker)



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all - our first week with Bodi has been great. He and Maggie are getting along wonderfully. It's so hard to get a picture of the 2 together since they are constantly running or wrestling..it's one big black blur. Bodi is 3 months now and 7 pounds and Maggie is 6 months and about 6 3/4 pounds. It's amazing how different they are. Maggie just started agility with our daughter and is very fine boned and fast as lightening. Bodi is big boned, very solid and curious! We're loving it! 

Here are some photos  The 4th one is our daughter with Maggie - I couldn't leave her out!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition! Both pups and your little girl are adorable!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Love it! Congratulations, you have a house full of cuteness!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable! Have fun with him!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Soo much cuteness!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww. That is too cute!! Fun, fun!


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Enjoy!!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Absolutely precious!!


----------



## jmombo (Jul 7, 2013)

Aww, adorable! ... and your daughter is just beaming!!! How wonderful!! Enjoy


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

They're both ADORABLE - I LOVE BLACK HAVS! 
-Jeanne-


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Bodi is home - Beautiful Family Photos !!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! They are all so cute!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats on your new addition. I especially love the last photo with your daughter, who is beautiful, and her two new playmates who are cuties as well. Enjoy and let the fun begin!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Love the name Bodi and they are ALL (your daughter included) gorgeous!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations on Bodi!! I seriously can't keep up with all these new puppies!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..what sweet pictures. Your daughter is as cute as a button!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

All three are sooo cute. What a happy household


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone - we're having a lot of fun! Maggie is completely litter box trained but Bodi has decided that's not for him, so we're working hard on crate training for him  I just know he'll ring those bells eventually..lol.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're so proud of Hope!!!! She's absolutely amazing with the dogs. She's a natural dog person if ever there was one.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

beautiful pup! (and beautiful family!)


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Love the picture of your daughter with both pups! Happiness like that is contagious!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

